
Show HN: Statusbot – API for monitoring all status pages - mcone
https://statusbot.io/
======
gingerlime
Nice. Not sure if I figured the API completely but this means pulling status
info. Right? Is there a way to subscribe to (eg webhook) updates for specific
service status endpoints when status changes? (Push)

------
SaveItOffline
Wow... bookmarked It must've taken quite some time to add >300 APIs.

